# Seiko H557 Push Button



## tony.obrien (Jun 20, 2007)

My H557 watch has lost one of its push buttons 

Does anyone know where I can find a replacement?

Thanks

Tony


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Tony

There are numerous case models using the H557 movement. If you can post the case number from the back of the watch ie H557-xxxx I'll try to help.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## tony.obrien (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Dave,

The case number is H557-5030.

I also have an H557-503A which appears to have the same buttons

Thanks

Tony


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Tony

I assume the button is silver not gold?

The part number is 80613209, unfortunately not stocked by Cousins but shown in stock at Jules Borel if you know anyone in the US who could order one for you. You would also need the gasket and clip. Not sure if there is a spring also.

The same button is used on A939-5019, H557-5030, 503A, 505A, 5070, 5100, 510A, 5110, 510A, 511A, 5140, 5190, 5210, 531A, 531H, 5320, 532A, Y950-5010, 5030, 5110, and Pulsar case refs. Y951-5009, 5020, 502A

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## tony.obrien (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Dave,

Thanks for the info.

Tony


----------



## tony.obrien (Jun 20, 2007)

Hmm - don't know anyone in the States, so that isn't an option.

Has anyone got a broken H557 watch they want rid of?


----------



## tony.obrien (Jun 20, 2007)

DaveS said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> I assume the button is silver not gold?
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

Do you know if the H357 uses the same button?

There seems to be quite a few 'similar' Seiko watches on the market.

I've tried putting that part number into Google but don't get any hits?

Thanks

Tony


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Tony

The info I gave you came from the Seiko Oceania websit http://service.seiko.com.au/pls/seiko/f?p=104:20:4418317722835230

By putting the part number into the search you can do a reverse look up which gives all of the case types that the part was used in. If the site had a match for the H357 it would have showed up. However, it is not unknown for Seiko to have different part numbers for the same part. You can always order something which may be similar but it's a bit of a gamble. Sorry I can't be of more help.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## tony.obrien (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Dave,

Have at last got my watch push buttons fixed, but in doing so my watch repairer broke the piezo alarm disc :angry:

Do you have another I could purchase?

Thanks

Tony


----------

